# Smoked fatty



## msstatedawg (Sep 12, 2017)

One with Canadian bacon and pepper jack. The other with cheddar and potatoes.













IMG_0955.JPG



__ msstatedawg
__ Sep 12, 2017


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 13, 2017)

Looks good from here...JJ


----------

